# Is she or isnt she? NICOLE RICHIE Pregnant??



## Hilly (Jul 12, 2007)

Anyone know if this is confirmed? I saw it on TMZ, but that doesn't mean it's acurrate.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 12, 2007)

TMZ said they had proof, but they wouldn't reveal what kind. so I dunno


----------



## Raerae (Jul 12, 2007)

She won't be able to hide her bump forever.  So if she is indeed pregnant, we'll know for sure eventually.


----------



## KAIA (Jul 12, 2007)

She is pregnant from Joel Madden (Good Charlotte singer, Hillary Duff's ex) and they are expecting a boy, I saw that in some cover of some magazine.. i think it was US Weekly, and also i heard on E!.


----------



## missababe (Jul 22, 2007)

Either way she better be gaining some weight, and FAST


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2007)

Eh, makes you wonder if Joel just wanted to scatter his seed and sicne Hilary wouldn't put out, he went to someone who would. LOL. My friend went to high school with the twins and their real last name isn't Madden. They were preppy jocks in high school. LOL. Funny how fame changes people, eh?


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_She is pregnant from Joel Madden (Good Charlotte singer, Hillary Duff's ex) and they are expecting a boy, I saw that in some cover of some magazine.. i think it was US Weekly, and also i heard on E!._

 
I read it too in the US Weekly mag.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 24, 2007)

I saw on the magazines that she doesn't know who the father is!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I saw on the magazines that she doesn't know who the father is!_

 
Now that, I would believe.


----------



## Sanne (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tsukiyomi* 

 
_Now that, I would believe._

 
haha LOL!!!

I think she is pregnant, if she wasn't, her agent would have denied the rumors a hundred times by now!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I saw on the magazines that she doesn't know who the father is!_

 
I saw somewhere that Jeff Goldblum might be the father. All together now... "EWWWWWWWWWWWWW"


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 

 
_I saw somewhere that Jeff Goldblum might be the father. All together now... "EWWWWWWWWWWWWW"_

 

Yeah, I just threw up in my mouth a little.  WTF, mate?!


----------

